# Custom Rolled Question



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone heard of Alfredo Martinez Amores? A vendor is selling these and I would like to know if anyone has heard of him or tried one of his custom rolled sticks. Prices are high (~$24 for a corona) - I would like some feedback before even thinking of making a purchase. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Uhhhhh....I think I would stay away from that vendor. From what I understand they lost their account with Altadis. Questions were also raised about their authenticity. Can really say about their custom rolls, but if they're getting their cigars on the "grey market" who know where their tobacco is coming from. Just some food for thought.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks! That's all the info I need.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

this is the kind of stuff that makes you love this club... helpful people, useful information.. i love this place..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Jeff, i'd stay far away from this one.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

No doubt stay away. That vendor is bad news


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

certainly 
take 
others opinions on this vendor.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> certainly
> take
> others opinions on this vendor.


 :r

Sage advice as always from Sean.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Hate to disagree with everyone else here but Alfredo's custom rolled cigars are fantastic. Some of the best custom stuff I've ever tried. Have a box of Robustos and a box of campanas as well as a half box of Corona Gordos. Yes there are issues with this vendor. I've never had a problem with him but others have. On his custom rolled stuff however, the cigars are perfect custom rolled cubans in every way-you won't be disappointed in the quality, I guarantee it. The prices are very high however. Just my $.02 to clarify a misconception.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I think the question here isn't the quality of the trocedors smokes, more the authenticity of said smokes. It's more to do with the vendor... if these were available somewhere else, I'm sure it'd be all good!


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Lumpold said:


> I think the question here isn't the quality of the trocedors smokes, more the authenticity of said smokes. It's more to do with the vendor... if these were available somewhere else, I'm sure it'd be all good!


What???? Authenticity of the torcedor's smokes???? They are custom rolled cigars rolled by Alfredo. The quality is excellent. While there have been questions about the authenticity of certain cigars from this vendor (Party Piramids from 6/00) but have NEVER heard questions about the quality or "authenticity" of the Alfredo's.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

The Alfredo's might be good, but I choose NOT to do business with someone that has "shady" business practices.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cvm4 said:


> The Alfredo's might be good, but I choose NOT to do business with someone that has "shady" business practices.


Totally agreed. I don't care how good Alfredo's are, I will not do business with people who have pushed fakes.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

For such a premo price and the chance that they aren't even cubans, better off just getting Cuaba's if you want a unique rolled cigar. 

Custom-schmustom... I am quite happy with regular production cigars.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Excuse me fellas, but we do not talk about vendors in an open way, good or bad. I simply Google the info given and get the name of the vendor. Scum or not, Legit or not, we do not take steps to affect a vendor's reputation in the open forum. PMs PLEASE!!! Thanks. THEN, by all means let em have it. The more info exchanged about the bad ones behind the scenes the better.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

mcgoospot said:


> What???? Authenticity of the torcedor's smokes???? They are custom rolled cigars rolled by Alfredo. The quality is excellent. While there have been questions about the authenticity of certain cigars from this vendor (Party Piramids from 6/00) but have NEVER heard questions about the quality or "authenticity" of the Alfredo's.


OK, maybe the way I read the post the first time round (when I made my reply) made it seem different to how it is. My mis-understanding, I don't know who the vendor is, and was making my statement based on what I'd read earlier in the thread. Apologies.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

No apology needed. My point of the post was just to clarify the situation. alfredo's custom rolled cigars are as good as any I've ever had (including La China, Hamlet, taboada, Luna, etc...). As for the vendor in question, I used to do alot of business with him and have never received what I believed to be a fake. That said, many others who I know and trust have claimed that he has sold them fakes. As a result I don't do business with the vendor any more. Also as a result, I'm down to my last couple of boxes of Alfredo's


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

ive heard rumors of problems with this vendor as well...however mcgoospot is %100 correct and anyone ever having smoked a custom rolled alfredo will agree these are fantastic cigars and genuine cuban..i think alot of the problems with this vender were with his mixed specials...ie..10 of this and 10 of that..which has been an issue with almost every vender that does this splitting of boxes or singles sales...i would never buy anything but a full box from any vendor but thats just me from experience...i ve also heard other problems but i also thought the vendor made good on the issues ? 
anyway im with mcgoospot on the alfredos custums...marvelous !!


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

CigarWeekly did a check up on this vendor when they recieved a lot of sh!t for protecting him. He is not supplied by Habanos S.A. and gets his cigars from other sources. I never heard of his regular line being questioned, but have always heard of the fake EL's bought from him. Either way, buyer beware.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok, thanks guys - I appreciate all your help, but OLS is right and I think this thread should end. The original question was based on the roller and not the vendor anyway. I thank everyone for their help.
Jeff


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd be very intrested to see the evidence against this supplier, as I've used them several times with NO problems as have many on my home forum. 

In regards the hand rolled the sampler I tried were good, but there again so are the Sosa Churchills, maybe not Cubans but bloody good value in comparison at $5 each.

Any person on this board who has personal evidence of fake supply from this vendor please PM me. Basically I DO NOT BELIEVE IT>


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This thread needs to die. OLS is correct, we do not talk about vendors, and this discussion has turned from the customs into a debate about a vendor that has gone on extensively on other forums.


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

By all means end this thread, Virtual, but at the same time please PM the proof that this vendor has supplied fakes. In fact you accuse him of it in your earlier post to this thread. so I assume you have first hand knowledge. 

considering the vendors history in the trade I do not belive for one momment that he has ever supplied fakes. 

I think these accusations are as reliable as those Cohiba supplied by your sisters friends maids uncle from Havana.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pyrotech said:


> By all means end this thread, Virtual, but at the same time please PM the proof that this vendor has supplied fakes. In fact you accuse him of it in your earlier post to this thread. so I assume you have first hand knowledge.
> 
> considering the vendors history in the trade I do not belive for one momment that he has ever supplied fakes.
> 
> I think these accusations are as reliable as those Cohiba supplied by your sisters friends maids uncle from Havana.


Very nice, but the thread isn't about the vendor in question 

Many botl's have have claimed they received fakes, and as I stated I will not do business with anybody who pushes fugazis. I have no personal experience with them, nor do I ever intend to. Enough botl's have already been burned. You want to do business with a shady outfit, go right ahead.

And that last comment was very classey :fu


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Totally agreed. I don't care how good Alfredo's are, I will not do business with people who have pushed fakes.


Your previous post to this thread!!!!. So you have never tried the hand rolls nor done business with this vendor, yet you willing publish your second hand rumours.



> This thread needs to die. OLS is correct, we do not talk about vendors, and this discussion has turned from the customs into a debate about a vendor that has gone on extensively on other forums.


But that is just what you did do and disparraging comments about a vendor who you have NO FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE OF.

Alfredos cigars are good, made with Cuban leaf in Spain. I think they are too pricey. I have had many sticks from the vendor that supports him, he has an excellent reputation, and I know for fact more than a couple of members of this board have been involved in box splits of his product with no problems.

Basically if you have no first hand knowledge don;t accuse the vendor.

:fu :fu see I can also use cute little smilies. I think your posts are :BS fluff.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Nobody is doubting the authenticity of Manuel's custom rolled cigars Pyrotech. Rather we choose to not do business with someone that has a shady record going back 2-3 or more years. It's your business who you give your business to and you can say so if you like. But ask yourself where Manuel used to get the early EL's from (Monte Robusto, RyJ Robusto, PSD#3, Hoyo Pyramid, etc). May'be he had a cow that laid the early EL's that are totally wiped off the market :BS


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

said vendor is shady. He can throw in clinkers with real ones, and take advantage of clients as his only interest is profit vs some other vendors who are into cigars.

but i will say


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

CVM4, I agree that having "early " EL's is a bit of a cause for concern, but in M's case we are talking about a director (former now) of Habanos SA, with contacts I can only dream of. 

In regards to DaveC's comments on Clinkers etc, this is the first hand info I was trying to get, I've heard negative rumours on every net supplier I use except one, but I've yet to see/hear first hand evidence. Take the recent exchange on this board in regards to holograms and a HK supplier. 

I'm new to the NC world in general , but I've been smoking Dutch and Cubans for some 20 plus years, and I've been ripped off on occasion so I'm not adverse to attacking poor quality or service, but I'd only slag off those I've first hand knowledge of. 

Can you name one off shore supplier you have never heard a negative rumour about? PM the answer by all means.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I've heard negative comment about nearly every vendor I've used. But not any "they sell fakes" comments. 

Anyway, I tried to find that thread where CW did some research on M and surprise surprise, it was deleted  . I remember them saying that Habanos SA is not formally associated with them and cannot vouch for the products that they sell. Anyway, buyer beware


----------

